# how many reps?



## twinkletoes (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a question for you "competition-based" guys like the Judo practitioners, but I'll welcome responses from others, too.

How many reps do you do of each throw, in a....

...class?

...training session?

...day?

...week?

...belt rank?

...year?

I have heard of some Judoka who do each throw at least 200 times per day (not all throws every day, certainly, but more than one per day).  I was thinking of giving this a try.  

How many reps do you do?

~TT


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

That's a lot of reps!

In BJJ we do perhaps 20 reps of the techniques we're working on and then of course have some kind of free-form practice.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 19, 2003)

In BJJ I have seen a couple approaches.  

In my training and conversations with Roy Harris, he has encouraged doing hundreds of reps, over the course of a week or two.  (For instance, do 500 triangle chokes in the next two weeks).  This is to help you discover subtleties about the move.

I also read a lot of Matt Thornton's writings and attended one of his recent seminars.  He encourages only enough reps to make sure that you are executing the move with proper mechanics.  After that, it's into alive drilling while maintaining good technique.  (If the technique becomes sloppy, it's back to resistance-free, cooperative practice until it's fixed).  He advocates spending most of your training time in the alive drilling phase.  

In reading some old judo training books, many of them encourage doing hundreds of each throw every day.  (It bears noting that this is Japanese Judo training, as opposed to European).  I am curious what other judoka or traditional jiujitsuan do in regards to this.

~TT


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

when i was in Aikido, we did each break fall, and about 5 throws,10 times each.  It was part of the warm up ritual we did.
Now, that was over 10 years ago, so things can change (including my memory), but that is how I remember it.


----------



## Abbax8 (Aug 24, 2003)

Uchikomi is the forge for traditional judo training. 200 to 500 reps is not unheard of for judoka in their prime who are pushing themselves. This is coupled with randori. Do the technique with good form to exhaustion. Then do randori to exhaustion. At that point, if you throw uke, it has to be technique because you essentially have no strength left. In a 3 to 4 hour class, you could have 30 minutes of ukemi as warmups, 45 minutes to an hour of learning a new technique, 1 hour of uchikomi on your tokui waza (s), then 1 hour randori. This was my training in 1960's and 70's.

                                                              Peace
                                                                Dennis


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 24, 2003)

I don't want to over-estimate my aikido training, but that does sound similar to Sensei's workout for us.  Our classes were only 2 hours, but we spent 30 minutes going through rolling drills in a big circle, then break falls, etc.  We would work another 30 on basic posturing, then 30 on new technique, then 30 in practice.
Great physical workout. I wish I would have stayed with it longer.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

What are _tokui_ waza?


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 27, 2003)

'Tokui' means a combination of "good at" and "liked."


The term tokui waza is usually translated as "favorite technique."  Think of it as your "bread and butter" move.


~TT


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *In BJJ I have seen a couple approaches.
> 
> In my training and conversations with Roy Harris, he has encouraged doing hundreds of reps, over the course of a week or two.  (For instance, do 500 triangle chokes in the next two weeks).  This is to help you discover subtleties about the move.
> ...



I think Matt Thornton has something there. I do both but more "alive" than anything else. Thats the way I learned for the most part and it allows me to practice on my students.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 29, 2003)

I should specify that Roy Harris uses the drills too, but not quite to the overwhelming extent that the SBG guys do.

In the seminar with Matt, he said that they spend approx. 10% of their time "introducing" a skill, which is practice without resistance to build mechanics.  They spend 10% of their time sparring (and sparring for them is standing, clinch, and ground together, occasionally with weapons).  The other *80%* is spent doing alive drilling to isolate the skills.  (That's their plan:  Introduce, Isolate, Integrate)

It's the whopping 80% that surprised me, but after the seminar, I absolutely understand why.  At the end of a couple hours, each of us had marked skill improvements, sometimes with skills we hadn't learned at all before the seminar.  It was truly impressive.

I will also say that I favor both approaches.  Roy Harris is a very, very technical fighter and instructor.  He credits his high-rep approach for teaching him the subtleties of BJJ (as well as all the other stuff he does, under the JKD umbrella).  On the other hand, Matt's approach builds a lot of timing and positioning, and his students often reach purple belt in BJJ within 18 months of training.  I like both!  I just want to know what other people do.

~TT


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *On the other hand, Matt's students often reach purple belt in BJJ within 18 months of training.
> ~TT *



Are you serious?:asian:


----------

